# Savage model 219.30-30 220 12 gauga combo?



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

I bought a savage model 219-220 combo I was told that the gun was bought in the mid to late 1930's one barrel is 30-30 and say's model 219- 30-30 and a serial number 840v.and the other barrel say's model 220 -12 gauge and serial is 840v and on the receiver say's 840v and both of the wood fore ends parts say 840 stamped in them.But I find no info this gun was sold as a combo.Doe's anyone know anything about this gun? The gun barrels fit perfact on the receiver to.any help


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Savage started manufacturing the Savage 220 in 1937, and in 1938 they started production of the Savage 219 built on the same frame. The barrels were interchangeable and both were available as a combo package with one frame, 2 barrels. Barrels were available in .22 Hornet, .25-20, .32-20, & .30-.30. / .410, .20, .16 & .12 Gauge Receivers were case hardened and there were several stock options including cheek pad & beaver tail forearm. They were manufactured up until 1965. Early models were stamped Utica, which is were the savage factory was during that period before they moved. When Stevens merged with Savage, a lot of spare parts from the Stevens single barrel shotgun were used in the 219/220 so there are some pretty strange factory mix & match combinations of parts on some of the post-war guns. The 219 has the reputation of being a very accurate little utility rifle.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

The 27th. Edition (2006?) of the _Blue Book of Gun Values_ gives the following information:

Savage Model 219 Single Shot - various calibers from 22 Hornet thru 30/30, manufactured 1938-1965, top lever to open $195.00 100% - $80.00 60 %.

Model 219L manufactured 1965-67, Side Lever to open $135.00 100% - $30.00 60%.

Models 221, 222, 223, 227,228, and 229 "...single shot, similar to Model 219, only supplied with additional shotgun barrel, interchangeable ....." $130.00 100% - $45.00 60%.

Model 220 Single Barrel 12 ga. - .410 ga., 26" - 32" barrels $125.00 100% - $40.00 60%

Models 220 P. AC, L - various adjustable choke devices and side lever.

Hope this helps.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone.


----------

